# Try a new bean



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

In other threads I have made reference to Malawi coffee. I have enjoyed Mzuzu (the main bean produced there) since I was in that country 4 years ago while a couple of years ago I found Pamwamba which is available from Coffee Compass.

I got an e-mail from Richard at CC last week to alert me to a fresh batch of Mzuzu green beans along with a new coffee (well to me) from Malawi called Chipale. I have placed my order and I thought I would post this thread partly to bang on about the coffee from this lesser known coffee producing country and also to say that I have, again, found the service at CC to be really very good.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/index.php

I hope some of you try one or all of these coffees

PS I am not on a retainer from either CC or the Malawi coffee growers union!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It seems most of their coffees are only available in 500g. That is a bit too much for me.

I really have been meaning to try some African coffees though and the price is good.

Which would you recommend to try out of Mzuzu, Pamwamba and Chipale?

Also I noticed they stock a Peru Ashaninka, curious because this is the same part of Peru that Taylors/Yorkshire Tea is operating the Save the Rainforest campaign.

http://www.yorkshirerainforestproject.co.uk/en/default.aspx

Great project for anyone who is interested. Might try their coffee too


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I havent tried the Chipale yet but as the Mzuzu was the first Malawi coffee I tried I would suggest that. The hotel I stayed in had a free and constant supply of it for guests in the lobby. I never slept for 2 weeks!

The Pamwamba is also very nice - I bought a bag for a pal of mine and he loves it (and has just placed another order).

I do need to try more South American coffess so may take a punt with this Peruvian bean


----------

